# Divorce decree?



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to obtaining a copy of a divorce decree that occurred in Mexico City? Or a number to call?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

No puedo.


----------

